# Blueberry Muffins



## starcmr0 (Jun 19, 2021)

Has anyone got a favorite blueberry muffin recipe? I've got a whole bunch of fresh blueberry's here and those are my husband's favorite muffins. I'd like to surprise him with some but have never made them before


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can’t go wrong with this recipe…









To Die For Blueberry Muffins


These jumbo blueberry muffins are topped with a crunchy cinnamon-sugar crumb mixture in this delicious, souped-up, deli-style muffin recipe.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## DrSparks1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Use fresh blueberries. Frozen blueberries have cellulite damage and bleed their juices. Fresh ones hold up better during baking and give you that delightful pop of bitter sweet when you bite them.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------

